# summer project



## joanvillafane

Hi everybody - I'm not sure how to say "summer project" in Italian?
Is it - progetto dell'estate?
or
         progetto estivo?

Context: informal email to my family describing my annual "summer project" of trying to cultivate a small vegetable garden.  

Thanks!


----------



## Matrap

Ciao Joan

Io direi "programma/proposito per l'estate".


----------



## joanvillafane

Thank you.  So is "progetto" not correct for this type of personal project?  Or can you tell me why you prefer "programma" in this context?


----------



## Matrap

Well progetto is fine, nothing wrong with it; it's just that, in my opinion, it sounds like a big word for a personal project, a plan/design for a house to build comes to my mind. It's a personal preference. Let's see what our fellow members have to say about this.


----------



## Mary49

Ciao Matrap,
si potrebbe però dire "il mio progetto per l'estate è creare un piccolo orto" o no?


----------



## Matrap

Sì, Mary, assolutamente.


----------



## chipulukusu

Hi joan, I am more on Matrap's side. I think it is a sort of understatement _Italian-style. _Knowing that this sort of summer projects are at high risk of failure, I think we prefer not to use a big word like _progetto_

It's like when it comes to the New Year:

If it is about starting a new business/career: --> _Il mio progetto per l'anno nuovo.
_If it is about more exercise and losing weight: --> _Il mio proposito per l'anno nuovo._


----------



## Odysseus54

If it is a specific project, like setting up a vegetable garden,  'progetto' is the word I would use.


----------



## joanvillafane

Thanks, everybody.  I guess we may disagree on how "big" a project it is - Matrap and chip both thought "progetto" was a "big word" - but for me this was a very big project!   In English, I would distinguish "project" (something challenging or long-term) with "a plan" or "plans" which can include even the smallest details of planning a picnic in the park.   If I can extend this with one more question, I've seen the expression "ho in progetto di........."  Could I use that here, in the past tense?  Quest'anno, avevo in progetto di fare l'orto e ce l'ho fatto!


----------



## monalisa!

joanvillafane said:


> T - Matrap and chip both thought "progetto" was a "big word" - but for me this was a very big project! !


Hi, Joan   Matrap & Co. hanno ragione che progetto è forse una parola impegnativa per  un ".._annual_ "summer project" of trying to cultivate..."


> one more question, I've seen the expression "ho in progetto di........." Could I use that here, in the past tense? Quest'anno, *avevo** in progetto di fare *l'orto e* ce l'ho fatt**o*!


_"ho in progetto di"_  significa_ "ho intenzione di "_ se vuoi usarlo al passato devi usare il trapassato e non l'imperfetto: ..avevo progettato di fare l'orto e l'ho fatto/ce l'ho fatta
_"progetti_" si usa per cose usuali : _" i mei progetti per l'estate sono di cercare di coltivare l'orto"_


----------



## chipulukusu

joanvillafane said:


> Thanks, everybody.  I guess we may disagree on how "big" a project it is - Matrap and chip both thought "progetto" was a "big word" - but for me this was a very big project!   In English, I would distinguish "project" (something challenging or long-term) with "a plan" or "plans" which can include even the smallest details of planning a picnic in the park.   If I can extend this with one more question, I've seen the expression "ho in progetto di........."  Could I use that here, in the past tense?  Quest'anno, avevo in progetto di fare l'orto e ce l'ho fatto!



Hi joan, I am sorry for having dismissed your _project_ of setting up a vegetable garden as _an_ _intention. _I _projected_ my way of doing things on you which is plain wrong... But still I think there is a slight difference in the use of the word _progetto_
 between the two languages.

But surely, if your plan involves a small investment, some external help and some organization it is fully entitled to be called _un progetto_​ in Italiano


----------



## joanvillafane

small investment, some external help and some organization    Yes, all of those things! and one more: A LOT OF WORK! 

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## AnnePk

Honestly, I would not call cultivating a small vegetable garden un progetto, even if it involves all the above.
I would rather say "Quest' estate ho intenzione di coltivare un piccolo orto".


----------



## Mary49

Perhaps you give too much importance to the word "progetto"; http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/progetto/   "*b.* Più genericam., idea, proposito più o meno definito, riguardo a qualcosa che si ha intenzione di fare o d’intraprendere: _il p. di un viaggio all’estero"._


----------



## joanvillafane

I'm reading all your comments and trying to get a "feel" for this word.  I have the impression that you use "progetto" only for something that is being planned for the future.  At this point of the summer, it is no longer an "intenzione" but an active project.
In English, I can use the word project in all these ways:
My summer project is going very well.
My summer project is keeping me very busy.
I'm enjoying my summer project, etc.
So can "progetto" be used in this way?


----------



## chipulukusu

I regret so much for the negativeness I reserved to joan's _project_ that I've changed my mind... I agree with Mary now!

_Ho in progetto di metter su un piccolo orto quest'estate._

EDIT:



> So can "progetto" be used in this way?



Yes it can. It still depends from the entity of the _project _itself...

_Il mio progetto di metter su un orto sta andando bene_ is pretty ok in Italian, but it involves a complex and long lasting activity before and meanwhile. At least when we use this word we aim at stressing this aspect.

_Il mio progetto per l'estate è di mettere su un piccolo orto_
_
Per quest'estate ho in progetto di mettere su un piccolo orto_same as above, but maybe more suitable for this context.


----------



## Matrap

Secondo me un conto è l'espressione "avere in progetto", un conto è la locuzione "progetto estivo/per l'estate". Fermo restando che non è un errore l'uso di "progetto" in questo caso, direi che l'utilizo di un termine piuttosto che un altro dipende dalla sensibilità e dalla scelta del singolo parlante.


----------



## chipulukusu

Matrap said:


> Secondo me un conto è l'espressione "avere in progetto", un conto è la locuzione "progetto estivo/per l'estate". Fermo restando che non è un errore l'uso di "progetto" in questo caso, direi che l'utilizo di un termine piuttosto che un altro dipende dalla sensibilità e dalla scelta del singolo parlante.



Sono d'accordo Matrap, la mia scelta della locuzione _in progetto_ è stata un tentativo di accontentare tutti...


----------



## Odysseus54

joanvillafane said:


> I'm reading all your comments and trying to get a "feel" for this word.  I have the impression that you use "progetto" only for something that is being planned for the future.  At this point of the summer, it is no longer an "intenzione" but an active project.
> In English, I can use the word project in all these ways:
> My summer project is going very well.
> My summer project is keeping me very busy.
> I'm enjoying my summer project, etc.
> So can "progetto" be used in this way?



Yes it can, absolutely.

Un 'progetto', anche in italiano, e' un insieme di attivita' coerenti col raggiungimento di un risultato finale.

"Il mio progetto per l'estate e' di coltivare un orto" 

e 

"Quest'estate ho intenzione di coltivare un orto"

sono due frasi quasi equivalenti - in ambedue i casi si esprime la volonta' di fare una certa cosa.

But saying "my summer project is to start a vegetable garden" also means that you have that as a priority - and that is rendered in Italian by saying "Il mio progetto per quest'estate e' di coltivare un orto".  And this regardless of the point in time when this is going to happen, even if you already started the project.


----------



## AnnePk

To me "il mio progetto per l'estate è di coltivare un orto" sounds like a school project. It is like you have to do a project, and you choose to cultivate a garden as your project. Whereas "quest'estate ho intenzione di coltivare un orto" sounds to me like something you choose to do in the summer.


----------



## CPA

Non so, per me un "progetto per l'estate" è qualcosa che si intende realizzare. Visto che l'estate volge al termine, suppongo che ormai l'orto stia dando i suoi frutti. Forse "progetto estivo"?


----------



## joanvillafane

Hi CPA!  I asked about "progetto estivo" in my first post, but you're the only one who thinks it sounds OK.  And for Anne or anyone else who's wondering, as a former teacher and perennial student, I always have a summer project for myself, not a school project, but a self-project.  It's the same thing!


----------



## CPA

Hi Joanne! Sorry, got side-tracked by the other posts. Actually, "progetto" does sound a bit odd in this context but I can't for the life of me think of a better word. Shades of the "to-do" list.


----------



## monalisa!

joanvillafane said:


> describing my* annual *"summer project" of trying to cultivate a small vegetable garden.





CPA said:


> Hi Joanne! Sorry, got side-tracked by the other posts. Actually, "progetto" does sound a bit odd in this context but I can't for the life of me think of a* better* word. Shades of* the "to-do" list*.


That's it, CPA! , 
non capisco perchè non lo hai tradotto alla lettera la tua intuizione, e perchè tutti hanno scartato l'opzione più naturale in italiano, che corrisponde al pluri-citato  "in progetto"* = *intenzion: "ho in progetto"= _"ho intenzione_", "my project" = _"la mia intenzione" (_o "i miei progetti" per la prossima estate, "progett"i è diverso da "progetto"_)
_
_"summer project... to cultivate"_ nell' OP (progetto di coltivare)esclude l'dea di un progetto preciso (come inteso nel post #8 da O_disseus , _che sarebbe un *progetto* (per l')/*di orto*)
Come ho già fatto presente, poi, quell' *"annual" * indebolisce ulteriormente tale opzione: riprogettare l'orto ogni anno: _"..il progetto per l'estate (annuale) *come ogni anno,* di coltivare..". 
"proposito" _andava anche bene, ma sa tanto di "buoni propositi" di inizio d'anno.

Se dovessi scrivere ai parenti italiani io direi traducendo letteralmente:
" ...comunicandogli la mia _intenzione_ di coltivare quest'estate_, come ogni anno,_ il nostro [piccolo] orto"


----------



## CPA

Il fatto è che se Joanne sta scrivendo ai parenti _adesso_, quell'orto l'ha già bello che impiantato, quindi non è né un proposito né un'intenzione. A meno che non si riferisca all'estate del 2014. In BE forse si direbbe "my job for the summer", da non confondere con "summer job".


----------



## monalisa!

CPA said:


> Il fatto è che se Joanne sta scrivendo ai parenti _adesso_, quell'orto l'ha già bello che impiantato, quindi non è né un proposito né un'intenzione.


Ho solo tradotto il testo richiesto, però, scusa, se fosse tardi per proposito e intenzione, è tardi pure per progetto, non ti pare?

A me pare invece che si possa dire lo stesso, alla lettera 
:"...comunicandogli il mio proponimento per l'estate, come ogni anno, di cercare di coltivare il nostro piccolo orto che sono riuscita a realizzare."


----------



## joanvillafane

Most of this is very helpful, although some parts are a little difficult to follow.  It still seems to me that the word "progetto" in Italian has very strong connotations of planning and intention and you don't seem to like it to describe an on-going activity.  Is that true?


----------



## Pat (√2)

joanvillafane said:


> It still seems to me that the word "progetto" in Italian has very strong connotations of planning and intention and you don't seem to like it to describe an on-going activity.  Is that true?


No 
La mia opinione: concordo con Mary, Ody ecc. e dico che _progetto_ è OK, Joan.
_Ogni anno il mio progetto per l'estate è coltivare un piccolo orto.
Sto lavorando alacremente al mio solito/tradizionale progetto estivo, coltivare un orto. Mi piace moltissimo e mi dà un sacco di soddisfazioni.
Come ogni estate, avevo in progetto di coltivare un piccolo orto e ci sono riuscita.
Come va il tuo progetto? Insomma... ci sto lavorando.
Ecc. ecc. ecc.

_P.S. Se vedessi i *due* enormi orti che coltiva mio padre schiatteresti di invidia. Un quintale di patate, meloni a profusione, cocomeri giganteschi, zucche di ogni forma, melanzane a go-go e... dai mi fermo qui


----------



## joanvillafane

Thanks, Pat! Any cucuzze????  L'orto di tuo padre è come quello dei miei cugini.  Mi mandano delle foto di chili e chili di pomodori che ti fanno venire l'acquolina in bocca!


----------



## giginho

Hi Guys!

Here I am, just to throw some petrol on the bbq!

Perché nessuno ha seguito il suggerimento di Matrap del post 2: "programma"? Quest'estate ho in programma di fare un orto....a me suona da dio, molto più della parola progetto.

In my opinion, project/progetto sounds a bit too bombastic (may I use this word in this context meaning "pomposo"?) for your summer project.
Even if in italian you can, indeed, use this word meaning something you're planning to do, I think that progetto has a shade of technical project, just like building a tool shack: "quest'estate ho in programma di costruire un capanno per attrezzi: ho già disegnato il progetto".

Now, what I mean is that *I* would use the word "programma" to say what I'm going to do in the future, and "progetto" is the project I will follow in order to achieve what I'm planning to do.

Gigi

P.S. please forgive me if my English is awful, more than usual!


----------



## joanvillafane

Hi gigi - yes "bombastic" is the right word - and believe it or not, it's OK if I sound like that - it's all in good humor.  My cousins know my tiny garden (10 x 10 sq. ft) is a big deal for me, while they are laboring away at a garden like the one Pat described.  
But again you are talking about the future and planning - while this "project" is well underway.


----------



## Pat (√2)

joanvillafane said:


> Any cucuzze????


Plenty of them 

Gigi, come fai a dire "come sta andando il tuo programma estivo? Come viene l'orto?"


----------



## monalisa!

joanvillafane said:


> It still seems to me that the word "progetto" in Italian has very strong connotations of *planning* and *intention* and you don't seem to like it _to describe an on-going activity._  Is that true?


That's right, Joan, it is true. 
Un progetto (_"planning_"= progettazione) in sviluppo, in corso di attuazione è una cosa ben precisa, piuttosto specifica, tecnica. Come ti è stato detto, se avessi progettato, quest'anno, non di coltivare come ogni anno, ma di ristrutturare l'orto, mettere dei tutori, impiantare un vigneto, fare dei viali, delle baracche per il trattore e gli attrezzi etc era un progetto
Di solito con un sostantivo: un progetto di un (nuovo)* giardino*
Un progetto/dei progetti (_"intention"=intenzione, programma, proposito,proponimento) _ è un evento che si desidera e poi  si attua/ realizza o no.
Di solito con un verbo: un progetto di *coltivare*/partire/ fare...

_cross-posted con Giginho_


----------



## giginho

So Joan (hi dear), I wuold say:

Il mio programma di fare l'orto in giardino / il mio progetto: "orto in giardino" (way more booooombastic but I think it could be the right choice here) procede / va a gonfie vele (at least I hope it's going full sail ahead!)


----------



## monalisa!

Pat (√2) said:


> _Come ogni estate, avevo_* in *_progetto di coltivare un piccolo orto e ci sono riuscita.
> _


In progetto è diverso da progetto, secondo Treccani


----------



## giginho

Pat (√2) said:


> Plenty of them
> 
> Gigi, come fai a dire "come sta andando il tuo programma estivo? Come viene l'orto?"



Così:

"come vanno i tuoi programmi estivi di fare l'orto? sei riuscita o è una débâcle botanica?"

And what about the cucuzze? do you need a cucuzzaro?


----------



## joanvillafane

Gigi, what's "un orto in giardino" - I've never heard these two words put together like that.  Does it mean a vegetable garden in my backyard?  That's not what I have, though.  Mine is part of a community garden, a plot that is assigned to me, in an area near my home.


----------



## giginho

joanvillafane said:


> Gigi, what's "un orto in giardino" - I've never heard these two words put together like that.  Does it mean a vegetable garden in my backyard?  right!  That's not what I have, though. Sorry!! Mine is part of a community garden, a plot that is assigned to me, in an area near my home.



The part between inverted commas is just an example for a orto project name but your're right that means that you've got a vegetable garden in your backyard and that's not what you have, so, please, do not consider that suggestion.

If we want to get to the bottom of this issue, I think we do not have any community garden in Italy. At least we do not have any public areas that can be *legally* cultivated. This don't means we don't have abandoned public areas that are cultivated by people, but here are called "orti abusivi" and it's not quite the same and it's not bombastic at all!


----------



## monalisa!

Pat (√2) said:


> dico che _progetto_ è OK, Joan.
> _Ogni anno* il* mio *progetto per l'estate* è coltivare un piccolo orto._


In conclusione, credo che nessuno pensa che_ progetto per l'estate _sia un errore, ma che suona fuori posto, se non proprio bombastico, come dice Giginho.

"il mio progetto per l'estate" suona come un compito assegnato agli scolari, o qualcosa di usuale *che tutti fanno* o una cosa conosciuta come "*i miei propositi di Capodanno"*.
Un progetto è una cosa generalmente seria "un progetto di vita" etc, fa un effetto strano usarlo per un fazzoletto di terra 10x10.
(Un orto secondo Treccani 
(e l'uso generale 2.)  è parecchio esteso  :
*òrto*1 s. m. [lat. hŏrtus]. – Piccolo o medio appezzamento di terreno 

2. "...Ad esempio, a fronte di un valore di 500.000 euro (il valore di un *medio appezzamento* di terreno edificabile lungo l'asta dell'Adige) 
...quest'orto sarà parecchi ettari!!)

Semplicemente è più naturale dire il mio: programma, proponimento, proposito, obiettivo desiderio, intenzione  ...di coltivare il mio_ mini_-orto.

Ora che Joan sa com'è la situazione, può scrivere tranquillamente _"il progetto per l'estate_ era di coltivare l'orticello"


----------



## Pat (√2)

monalisa! said:


> Un progetto (_"planning_"= progettazione) in sviluppo, in corso di attuazione è una cosa ben precisa, piuttosto specifica, tecnica. Come ti è stato detto, se avessi progettato, quest'anno, non di coltivare come ogni anno, ma di ristrutturare l'orto, mettere dei tutori, impiantare un vigneto, fare dei viali, delle baracche per il trattore e gli attrezzi etc era un progetto


Ma cosa dici? Un trattore per coltivare l'orto? Vigneti? Viali in un orto????
"Hai qualche progetto per stasera?" "Uno solo: dormire sodo". Molto tecnico...
"Hai terminato il tuo piccolo progetto?" "No, devo dare un'ultima mano di impregnante e poi la mia biblioteca fatta con le cassette per le mele sarà pronta". Non c'è bisogno di un ingegnere...
E' ovvio che un progetto è qualcosa che si progetta, ma si dà il caso che sia anche qualcosa a cui si lavora, che si realizza. Si lavora alla realizzazione di un progetto, non di un'intenzione, un proposito o un proponimento.
Ma basta così...


----------



## Mary49

Se andate a rileggere il mio post #14 e la voce della Treccani, forse sarete d'accordo sul fatto che "progetto" è inteso in senso più ampio.


----------



## monalisa!

giginho said:


> I think we do not have any community garden in Italy.!


Ciao , Giginho , li abbiamo anche noi, e sono molto diffusi e popolari, si chiamano_ orti urban_i, o cittadini, comunali etc...
https://www.google.it/search?q="ort...acc675e4&hl=it&psj=1&q=orti+urbani/+cittadini


----------



## giginho

monalisa! said:


> Ciao , Giginho , sono molto diffusi e popolari, si chiamano orti urbani, o cittadini, comunali etc...
> https://www.google.it/search?q="ort...acc675e4&hl=it&psj=1&q=orti+urbani/+cittadini



Ciao Monalisa!

io non ho detto che non li conosciamo, il mio errore è stato di dire che non abbiamo la stessa cosa, ovvero orti urbani legalizzati. Sembra che da qualche tempo le amministrazioni comunali stiano regolamentando il fenomeno. Naturalmente gli orti in città li abbiamo anche noi ma, per lo più, non sono legalizzati a quanto mi risulta....


----------



## Odysseus54

Pat (√2) said:


> Ma cosa dici? Un trattore per coltivare l'orto? Vigneti? Viali in un orto????
> "Hai qualche progetto per stasera?" "Uno solo: dormire sodo". Molto tecnico...
> "Hai terminato il tuo piccolo progetto?" "No, devo dare un'ultima mano di impregnante e poi la mia biblioteca fatta con le cassette per le mele sarà pronta". Non c'è bisogno di un ingegnere...
> E' ovvio che un progetto è qualcosa che si progetta, ma si dà il caso che sia anche qualcosa a cui si lavora, che si realizza. Si lavora alla realizzazione di un progetto, non di un'intenzione, un proposito o un proponimento.
> Ma basta così...




Gia' -  ma a parte il comunissimo 'che progetti hai stasera ? '  c'e' il fatto che il termine ha una gamma di significati chiara e indiscutibile.  Dal Treccani :

*a.* Ideazione, piano, proposta per l’esecuzione di un lavoro o di una serie di lavori: _p. di bonifica_; _p. di nuove costruzioni_, _di nuovi impianti_; _il p. dell’ampliamento dell’autostrada_; _essere in p_., di ciò che è in fase di progettazione, della cui realizzazione si sta concretando l’idea: _è in p. la costruzione di una galleria sotto la collina_; _era in p. di abbattere la vecchia cinta di mura_. 

*b.* Più genericam., idea, proposito più o meno definito, riguardo a qualcosa che si ha intenzione di fare o d’intraprendere: _il p. di un viaggio all’estero_; _fare progetti di matrimonio_; _il p. è andato a monte_, _è fallito_, _è naufragato_; _che progetti hai per quest’estate?_; _hai qualche p. per stasera?_; _fare progetti_; _comunicare a qualcuno i proprî p_.; _mettere qualcuno a parte di un p_.; _lasciar mutare un p_.; _realizzare_,_abbandonare un p_.; _contrariare_, _ostacolare i p. altrui_; _avere in progetto_ (_di fare_)_qualcosa_, _averne l’intenzione_. 


La voce sul Treccani continua , ma le prime due definizioni cadono a pennello su quello che vuole dire Joan - sia che si assuma il significato piu' specifico di (a), sia che si assuma quello piu' generico di (b).


Anche se si trattasse di una attivita' ripetitiva su base annuale ( cosa che non mi pare che Joan abbia espresso ), 'progetto' come 'intenzione' e' corretto e naturale, per nulla 'bombastico' , come e' stato invece detto.

Es : ' Il mio progetto per il prossimo fine settimana e' di pulire casa e di andare a fare un giro in moto '.


----------



## Matrap

Mi sa che potremmo discutere ancora per 15 anni a e ognuno rimarrà della propria opinione, checché ne dicano i dizionari. 
Come ho già detto , nessuno dice che sia errato ma ognuno dà un peso diverso alla parola "progetto".


----------



## AnnePk

joanvillafane said:


> Hi CPA!  I asked about "progetto estivo" in my first post, but you're the only one who thinks it sounds OK.  And for Anne or anyone else who's wondering, as a former teacher and perennial student, I always have a summer project for myself, not a school project, but a self-project.  It's the same thing!




The fact that you have a "summer project" every summer doesn't mean that the idea/word/goal is conceived as "common, or natural" by the person you are talking to. Most people don't have "summer projects" like that, I would think. Except traveling or going to the beach/lake/whatever, or writing a novel etc. -- but these are not projects, of course, even if they include a lot of work, organizing, planning etc.


----------



## CPA

E se lo chiamassimo un "passatempo" estivo?


----------



## giginho

Posso tentare con un'idea? Sarà una cosa locale l'utilizzo di progetto / programma?

Dalle mie parti è raro sentir dire: "che progetti hai per stasera?" si preferisce dire "che programmi hai per stasera/questo weekend/questo natale/quest'estate?".

Ribadisco, dalle mie parti progetto è inteso come qualcosa di più complesso/importante....sia esso ingegneristico o un progetto di vita.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Hi joanvillafane. I've just finished to read this long thread and I noticed (please tell me if I'm wrong) that you haven't so far provided  a full sentence to translate. All we have is "annual summer project", an expression which could be translated in many ways(and it was!). I don't even know for sure if "annual" means that you cultivate a vegetable garden every summer or that you have a different "project" each year. Moreover "progetto" and "project" are quite different brothers. I think we should have the text of that email (that you've already sent, I guess) to figure out if we can use "progetto" or we have to "skip" it.


----------



## joanvillafane

Hi Pietruzzo, thanks for wanting to be helpful.  At this point, I think we've heard every possible opinion about "progetto" so I don't know what else I can add. I gave a few examples of sentences in my post #15 and Pat responded with very similar sentences in Italian (post #28) agreeing that the word "progetto" could be used in the same way for an on-going project. 
I don't know if it makes a difference if I cultivate a garden every summer or not.  During the entire summer, I refer to it as "my project" and next year I will do the same......


----------



## Pietruzzo

> I don't know if it makes a difference if I cultivate a garden every summer or not.  During the entire summer, I refer to it as "my project" and next year I will do the same......


It makes. A project repeated every year can't definetly be  " un progetto", in my opinion(which is "every opinion" +1)

In this case my suggestion is "la mia attività"(already appeared in post #44)
La mia attività estiva procede benissimo
La mia attivitò estiva mi impegna molto
Sorry about "wanting to be helpful"


----------



## chipulukusu

Forse ho capito da dove mi viene l'antipatia per il termine _progetto...

_Durante gli anni '80 ero un poco nel mondo della musica, e quelli tra di noi che avevano la fortuna di entrare in sala d'incisione immediatamente ed automaticamente incominciavano a parlare di _progetto_ riferendosi al cd cui stavano lavorando:

_Il progetto avrà 7 brani originali e 2 cover,
Il progetto andrà in radio entro l'autunno,

_e così via.

Questa cosa mi dava sui nervi, ma per fortuna mi sembra che col tempo questo ridicolo vezzo sia andato sparendo...

Brutta cosa l'invidia, vero?...


----------



## joanvillafane

Brutta cosa l'invidia, vero?...  Funny you should say that, chip.  My other "summer project" (don't kill me!) is reading La Divina Commedia and right now, right this very minute, I'm up to la seconda cornice del Purgatorio dove ci sono le anime degli invidiosi.   Non ti ho visto lì ma fai attenzione! mi raccomando


----------



## giginho

Ahahah Chip, mi fai morire!!!

Pure io odio la parola progetto per un motivo simile! Qualche anno fa mi trovavo a bazzicare nel mondo della musica e vedevo i gruppi sfasciarsi perché il cantante, messosi in testa di essere "er mejo der Colosseo" lasciava la band per seguire un suo progetto in cui unire i suoni della toilette con il ritmo sincopato della lavatrice e giù nomi come The Trulli project e menate del genere!

Come ti capisco Chip!


----------

